# animals in your bed



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I sleep sandwiched between two goldens every night. I haven't noticed any ill effects. Though it has made me late for work more than once because it felt so good.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

you're far more likely to catch a bug from your kids or spouse. So maybe you should crate them at night.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

HAHA! 
i'll bet.. ATM..mines opposite..because hte kitten (and poor other cat who used to love sleeping in my room..but has never complaind otherwise) are not aloud to sleep in there untill kitten is ...calmed down.. he hears my alarm go off and dare i push snooze.. 'meow meow meow meow meow'...haha hes my second alarm
unfortunatly ...he dosnt yet know time..and will often be set to 2...4..5...am..i bought ear plugs..which are his FAVORITE toy..and will sneek any chance he gets..*shakes head*


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Pudden said:


> you're far more likely to catch a bug from your kids or spouse. So maybe you should crate them at night.




lmao!!!


I work in a toddler center...seriously..if im gonna get sick..its gonna be from one of my 12 two year olds i work with everyday..snotty nose..caugh directly in your face..its not gonna be from sharein my bed with a snuggly animal


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone in this household doesn't care what the article says.

Pic is a few seconds fresh.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

County JR said:


> Someone in this household doesn't care what the article says.
> 
> Pic is a few seconds fresh.


Beautiful!!! looks so cozy  what a great way to spend the saturday!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I dare someone to tell Ranger he's no longer welcome on my bed:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmm guilty as charged..... Havent ever caught anything from them sleeping with me...


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

ahahah you almost need a bigger bed. 
thats awesome.
I thought my bed was crowded last year with me the two cats and my cavalier. .but 4 goldies  i love it. wouldnt have it any other way. cant wait till i can bring my future goldie home and plop him or her in the bed


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If we got a bigger bed, we would have to have it custom built,(like Shack)... We have a Ca. King right now.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Shhhhh, don't wake Murphy. Really no pets on the bed??? :


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

um in my house if I fit I'm lucky ...


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Just took this one with my phone 2 nights ago. :


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I really don't think I could sleep without a dog or two or three on the bed. It just wouldn't feel right!! But they do get a little greedy for space at times!! I work in customer service -- I am far more concerned about catching something from the public than I am from the dogs!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I couldn't stand to not have my dogs (& cats) sleep with me! They get first choice of where to lay and then we just squeeze in where we can!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

some of the responses on cnns site to the article are kinda funny  obviously..alot of people do not agree with the article


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

janine said:


> Shhhhh, don't wake Murphy. Really no pets on the bed??? :


Janine, that picture is adorable! I love his blankie!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine only get on beds (couches, chairs, et...) when invited. And even then, they usually get down and go to their own beds after a while, with the exception of Bueller. But, if he is not invited, he'll go to (or stay there, if already) on his own bed.
I personally do not care for dogs on the bed for the entire night. But - gasp - my dogs are happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, what on earth do you do with the "Penny Hole" if you don't allow Penny to be there ( which, btw, is the space between the 2 king pillows). Nuff said.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm guilty as charged..... Havent ever caught anything from them sleeping with me...


You are in heaven on earth!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ooooh, I'll play!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob Dylan said:


> You are in heaven on earth!!


They can only go to bed when invited up, they rotate to the floor through out the night but in the am there all back up there


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

You all have such great pictures of your doggies in your beds! Levi gets to sleep in bed with me. He actually lays his head on the other pillow and I've woken up pretty much spooning him or with my head on his shoulder! 

When my boyfriend comes to town he thinks dogs should sleep on the floor so Levi starts out on the floor then Levi and I move to the guest bed, LOL!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ours are bed-sharers (although, to be fair, Enzo will move to his crate most nights when he's really ready to sleep).









The dogs always take my spot to have a few hours of sleep with dad when I get up for work in the morning. These guys make it soooo hard for me to leave for work instead of climbing back into bed.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden only comes to bed when invited. Of course, she has a standing invitation, so....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden looks so sweet sleeping.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

also note Mama's signaure

|
|
|
\|/


----------

